# ducks + weather!!



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

forecast for the weekend 15-30 N mph through sat :beer: 8) rain mixed with snow 8) 20 to 40 for temps 8) 8) OH YEA Here come da birds :wink: Here come da birds .....see ya out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: Put the tshirts away and get out the long-johns


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Sure am glad this is the first weekend I'm not hunting this year, probably won't be any birds around anyways. :lost:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I love this time of the year, it is about time it starts gettin' "Ducky" out there


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Niles..don't fall in the water...it's getting cold! :beer:


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

GET THE BIRDS DOWN! IT NEEDS TO BE JUST CRAPPY OUT AND HOPEFULLY THAT WILL BE THROUGH THIS NEXT WEEK!
:jammin:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

ive got new 1000 gram ones NDJ bring it on!!!you quack me up


> :burns: k: :bart:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We'll push 'em down out of Saskatchewan when we're up there this weekend into next week. 

But you're right, I think the system is just what we need. Look at the Jet Stream:

http://www.wunderground.com/US/Region/U ... ream.html#

Keep an eye on mid-week next week. It's looking to get raw up in the provinces.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

> Keep an eye on mid-week next week. It's looking to get raw up in the provinces.


 :jammin: I'll be in Northern Nd all week can't wait..

Good luck in Saskatchewan ...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What a morning it was!! I set up about 10 doz BFs and the wind picked up and blew them ALL over. Some of them even rolled about 6 or 7 feet. I have never seen a BF do that before. The ducks were hopping from one pot hole to the next. Some of them would only get 2 feet off the ground. There was a hawk chasing them around. What a great weather morning to be a waterfowler!!! I got all next week off. I can't wait!!! Bring on the bad weather! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Chris, Scott and Madison,

Since I won't be going to Sask this year.  I just wanted to let you know that I hate all of you equally. There's no hard feelings.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

wish i was going up there :eyeroll: chris it looks you planned your trip perfectly for the weather forcast. good luck


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

I agree I'm ready for the weather, sick of this gettin sunburned in the blind!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

GG... Ha..Ha...

We will have film to watch when we get back... Next time your in Biz, we can have a stiff drink and watch our hunts in Sask.

Should be a GREAT time in Sask. It looks like we have planned the trip right with the weather, now we just need to find the birds. We will arrive early Sunday morning, just in time to scout. I hope we find birds right away. This way we can have a few stiff drinks and hope for a good hunt Monday morning.

Only 48 hours away... :lol:

Hustad, Madison and myself will try and push some birds down for ya GG... Wish you could have come along!

I am sure you will get the details when we get back.

I can't focken sleep and I already have everything packed, just way to focken excited! 

Ya Boy!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Everything is going to be flying low.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

couldnt agree more. the first few weeks are fun, but when those leaves start falling and the air gets real cool and crisp, thats when its real ducky. its always better when you cant feel your fingers!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bad year for me to be nursing a stress fracture or else I would have been in Saskatchewan with Perrys' group too. I don't know Delta Boy but I am pretty sure I would hate hime as much a s Madison and Chris also. :wink:

Madison, Put a pin in the trailer hitch this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

djleye said:


> Bad year for me to be nursing a stress fracture or else I would have been in Saskatchewan with Perrys' group too. I don't know Delta Boy but I am pretty sure I would hate hime as much a s Madison and Chris also. :wink:
> 
> Madison, Put a pin in the trailer hitch this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Let me add my "thoughts" to you all headed into Canada uke: - but be safe, have fun and create new great memories!

Dan, just heard from you and I am on my way, as I just printed out a revised itinerary and it looks like I will be in the Fargo area earlier than I thought - you will be just 5 hours from Cabela's!

Chris, be safe and have fun.

Pork, I will talk to you this weekend. I believe we are staying at the newer Best Inn in Minot - this is the group from Arkansas. Then I am off to Kenmare to be with new friends up there but we will get together!!!

I just hope my engine light doesn't go on again....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> Madison, Put a pin in the trailer hitch this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hopefully the new trailer won't cause problems this fall.

:bop: <---knocking on wood


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good luck Chris....I know the anticipation is killing you guys.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Both the trailer and I will be absolutely pinned :beer: as soon as I hit the border.. Kokanee here I come!!

GG- Wish you were coming. I heard ealier in the year you were in, so I went out and bought new laces for my drinking shoes and everything.. Oh well there is this Dec. to get tore up from the floor up..

I'll be swinging through Fargo about 10am so if you need a ride I'll pick ya up. DJ?? GG?? Mav?? GB3??

Keepin it reeeel


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Timing is bad for me with school and trying to find a job. :eyeroll: Maybe next year. I sure hope so.


----------

